# The Pressure Cooker Thread



## Bizier (6/7/10)

I thought I'd start a thread for this piece of equipment after a search revealed little on the forum. Please add to this if you can share tips, techniques, experience or places to get them.



PRESSURE COOKERS



Who?
You, if you are anal about clean yeast propagation.

What?
One of these things:






Why?
Because it achieves a STERILE result... yes you will actually be able to say that word.

Where?
I have recently found 2 sources for pressure cookers.

I am very much considering getting this one from the US, though I am yet to work out how I will get it here, and how much financial damage that will clock up. The main thing is that it is big enough to sterilise big things like multiple flasks and implements.

The other is a cheap Indian/Fijian/Asian bargain store I walked past a few days ago in Lakemba. They had them there for $45 each. They are not, by any means a superior vessel, but that is definitely the most affordable I have ever heard of. It also has a weight controlling the pressure, so it is pretty safe, even though it is cheap. I believe the largest vessel they have is an 11L. Google Map Location


----------



## Bizier (6/7/10)

Some quick and dirty copied links to people utilising pressure cookers for better yeast management:

http://oz.craftbrewer.org/Library/Methods/...YeastHand.shtml

http://www.maltosefalcons.com/tech/starter...wort-ahead-time

http://www.brewingtechniques.com/library/b...1.2/raines.html

http://www.byo.com/stories/recipes/article...ast-a-good-home

http://www.tigereye.net.au/bluedog/slants.html

http://brewingmaster.com/homebrew-beer/yea...ns-1780038.html


----------



## dug (6/7/10)

I bought a pressure cooker, (18l im think), off ebay with sterilisation in mind when I bought it. that was about 4 years ago now and tell the truth I haven't used it much. And its too big for cooking in really.


----------



## Bribie G (6/7/10)

ALDI regularly have them in stock. Pressure cookers are what people used before Microwave ovens became affordable. Millions of them around. I've had 2 or 3 in the past. No need to buy from the USA.


----------



## Bizier (6/7/10)

OK, but I have not seen large ones cheap, and I rarely have time to go out on foot to scope the places I'd like. eg Salvos out in western Sydney suburbs.

If one of the "Aldi Eagles" sees one, could they please post here with the sale details.


----------



## matho (6/7/10)

Bizier,
I have been on the lookout for presure cookers at vinnies for a while
I think they are like urns the old grannies snap them up before the go on sale :lol:


----------



## Rodolphe01 (6/7/10)

At a westfield today I saw 'House' or some such homewares shop had baccarat 7L pressure cooker for $150 - i have this one myslef and highly recomend it for an affordable pressure cooker. I use it for cooking primarily, but also use it for sterilising yeast containers etc and the baby bottles when the kids were younger.

Get a pressure cooker, get a decent one and use it for cooking and yeast. My 7L one is big enough to sterilise 2x 500ml scotts and a good few piss sample jars at the same time.

For those not familiar with pressure cooking, think 10 hour slow cooked meal, but done in under an hour (but better in my opnion), with several other advantages... I've been using pressure cookers for over 10 years and wouldn't be without one, my folks have always had them too (a Euopean thing I think?)... 

But this thread is about yeast


----------



## Crusty (6/7/10)

I have a pressure canner for my home preserving. Pretty big & fits heaps of Mason jars in it when I pressure can soups & veggies & stuff.

http://www.greenlivingaustralia.com.au/pre...preserving.html

You would fit heaps of slants in this humdinga.

Crusty


----------



## Bizier (6/7/10)

Rudi 101 said:


> But this thread is about yeast


 

No, it is about pressure cookers and your homebrew. I guess it is about killing everything except yeast. If you can also cook with a brewing tool, that is a bonus


----------



## Bizier (6/7/10)

Crusty said:


> I have a pressure canner for my home preserving. Pretty big & fits heaps of Mason jars in it when I pressure can soups & veggies & stuff.
> 
> http://www.greenlivingaustralia.com.au/pre...preserving.html
> 
> ...


----------



## Bizier (6/7/10)

Crusty said:


> http://www.greenlivingaustralia.com.au/pre...preserving.html


 

And Crusty exactly demostrates my resoning for the evil Amazon link. Identical product, but how to get it here...


----------



## Crusty (6/7/10)

Bizier said:


> And Crusty exactly demostrates my resoning for the evil Amazon link. Identical product, but how to get it here...




Sorry mate,
I didnt click on your little linky.
this is the one I have & theres only two aussie disributors for presto canners,
Green living Australia & The Redback Trading company.
Pretty cheap US price to what I paid but I think you will have a few issues getting it direct to a residential address. I had this problem when I bought mine & had to go through the distributors.

Crusty


----------



## Airgead (6/7/10)

I bought one years ago for $10 off ebay. Works like a charm for making slants. I can do batches of 50 slants at a time in it.

Cheers
Dave


----------



## Howlingdog (6/7/10)

Keep an eye out at markets, they come up from time to time. I got a 6L one at Carrara markets a few months ago for $8.

HD


----------



## Kai (6/7/10)

Crusty said:


> I have a pressure canner for my home preserving. Pretty big & fits heaps of Mason jars in it when I pressure can soups & veggies & stuff.
> 
> http://www.greenlivingaustralia.com.au/pre...preserving.html
> 
> ...



I want one of those so badly right now and I'm not even sure why.


----------



## Sammus (6/7/10)

Bizier I've got that exact presto one. I found it on ebay from a seller named 'commanche creek". I paid $182USD delivered at the time which was heaps better than greenliving. I got my jar caps from them though. This was all in aug/sep 2007. Thing hasn't skipped a beat, and I'd recommend it. $350 is pretty steep though...

There is a slight possibility I might want to offload mine in the near future. Anyone interested PM me and I'll let you know if/when that time comes (though don't hold your breathe  )


----------



## pdilley (7/7/10)

These are the top end in pressure cookers when it comes to quality build and last a lifetime. They are not that much more money and if you are going to order from the USA anyway you are highly recommended to save a bit more for one of these.

I have a Presto and an All American and there is no comparison. Its like cheap tinny india cookware to restaurant grade thick cookware.

Prestos have rubber seals that dry and crack and need replacing. All americans use a metal to metal seal and all you need to do is put a bit of oil on it the first use to form a film for gasket.

Unfortunately my 41.5 quart was stolen from my storage unit, and the only thing I could bring over was the Presto which is fine as I use it for cooking which it does a phenomenal job of.

But I always used all americans for sterile culture work. Used them exclusively for that purpose.


Cheers,
Brewer Pete


----------



## Kai (7/7/10)

We use an All-American at work too, for sterile O2/CO2 filters and other bits & pieces. Very useful.


----------



## redbeard (7/7/10)

I recently bought an 8l ss russell-hobbs for $70 from kmat thou bigw also have similar. Even on evilpay they go for about $50 2nd hand. Its mainly for cooking food but sterilising is a bonus. a 500ml flask will fit easily but need to see if the 1l does. Larger than 8l are rare and cost lots of $$$ ...


----------



## Bizier (7/7/10)

Brewer Pete said:


> I have a Presto and an All American and there is no comparison. Its like cheap tinny india cookware to restaurant grade thick cookware.


 

Thanks for that mate, I did know the All Americans are the goods, but was banking on the Presto for a balance of economy and size. They look like an industrial spray painting vessel. You are the devil right now.

Perhaps I will get the dirt cheapest one I can get my hands on and look at the 41.5qt AA Cadillac pimpmobile unit as an investment in major sterility.


----------



## Bribie G (20/7/10)

Woolworths currently have an 8 litre "Essentials" brand pressure cooker for $69 - looks similar to the one in the OP's photo.


----------



## Kai (20/7/10)

Bizier said:


> Thanks for that mate, I did know the All Americans are the goods, but was banking on the Presto for a balance of economy and size. They look like an industrial spray painting vessel. You are the devil right now.
> 
> Perhaps I will get the dirt cheapest one I can get my hands on and look at the 41.5qt AA Cadillac pimpmobile unit as an investment in major sterility.



You could probably cook a turkey in one too.


----------



## Bizier (11/7/11)

Finally my gumtree RSS feed paid off and I got a new-ish 10L Hawkins SS unit (under $20 if I need a new seal) this morning for $30. I am stoked.

I still have my eyes on the All American down the track.


----------



## proudscum (11/7/11)

I got a pesto 23QT for $200 delivered last December and am more than happy with it.Can get all my flasks in it including a 2lt one.I will quite often can wort at the same time so that it is ready to go for the next yeast step up.


----------



## 6tri6ple6 (11/7/11)

The current Coles catalogue has 6lt pressure cookers for $49 sale ends on 20th July. Not sure if that Australia wide though.


----------



## punkin (12/7/11)

I use pressure cookers for sterilising my mushroom growing media.
I have a Presto 23l i use inside for small quantities and a converted keg i use in the shed for larger quantities.

The presto was under $150 delivered from amazon (can't remember exactly but i think around $125) and i bought some presto parts from the states and had a mate over there ship them over for my large cooker..

I had an 8 inch triclover ferrule welded into the top of a keg by a boilermaker.






A stainless plate was turned up and then a cage to stop anything in the canner blocking the vents welded to the bottom.
The presto relief valve, toggle weight ect was attached before the cage. Also a ball valve for filling or bleeding.





I use it for sterilizing 1.7kg bags of grain for mushroom spawn, fits a dozen in comfortably and sits on 15 psi for about 3 hours to do it.


----------



## thelastspud (12/7/11)

Growing mushrooms is something I'd like to have a go at one day. Do you need much gear?


----------



## pdilley (12/7/11)

If you are at the stage in your brewing where you are making yeast slants or using petri plates with yeast and have a stir plate you have most of the gear already and even the stir plate is optional unless you want mass liquid mycelial slurries created.

A little handy work and you could build a sterile glove box with as simple a set up as rubber gloves, large plastic see through container and germ killing aerosol spray (watch out for flameable sprays if using open flame to sterilise scaples and loops.)

You can even use your malt with agar to make a solidified growth medium to pour into slants or petris.

Just one of many ways you could transfer from beer only to beer and mushroom production.

Large pressure cookers help but you could get by with large pots and steam sterilisation at atmospheric pressure if you accept greater possible infection rates.

Cheers,
Brewer Pete


----------



## punkin (12/7/11)

http://www.shroomery.org/forums/postlist.php/Board/13

Lots of info here, although a lot is conflicting.

Best resource i found is a series of videos called 'Lets grow mushrooms' can probably be downloaded if you were into that stuff  


Gear is like brewing, you can get by with real basic gear but to do it properly, efficiently and comfortably you need to spend some big $.

That's why i supply bags of grain spawn, to short cut all the glove box and other sterile work.

You can grow lots of oysters with a few buckets or basket, some straw and a bit of humidity control once you have the spawn kits.

Mods you are welcome to split this thread, i can talk mushrooms all day, but it wouldn't be fair to the intent of the thread, and i meant to only show my pressure cooker. :unsure: 


MMMmmMushroomsPunkin


----------



## Bribie G (12/7/11)

Scored a thick base 6L aluminium Hawkins, with original instruction book, from op shop for $9.50. So far I have sterilised beef casserole, a few whole chickens, beef vindaloo ......  
I'll get round to using it for its _correct_ purpose eventually. 

Don't know how I managed all these years without one, you can do a whole chicken in Chinese Master Stock in 25 mins and it just falls off the bone.


----------



## Thirsty Boy (12/7/11)

It depends on just how fussy you want to be. i use a pressure cooker to sterilise slants and tubes and small quantities of wort. But eventually you have to put it all into something that is merely sanitised rather than sterilised.. For me the point at which that becomes OK is when its obvious that yeast is massively the dominant possible microorganism.

So... I will pressure cook my yeast slants and the gear I use to innoculate them etc, and i pressure cook the small amounts of wort that i use to initially start the cultures up. To whit, i use the same tubes as my slants for wort - they hold about 15ml and i fill and sterilise a bunch of them.

Each slant (i only use each slant once) gets about 5-10ml of sterile wort added from one tube... Its allowed to kick off and gurgle for 18-24 hrs. Then this is added to a small erlynmeyer that has usually been sterilised too (either in the pressure cooker or the oven, mostly the oven) and i add 2 or so tubes of sterile wort to it. After 24 hours, i am now happy that there will be more than enough yeast to hold their own in containers/wort that have just had the standard boil in place and cool under foil treatment.

The point of this description is that there is nothing in there that requires a "big" pressure cooker. I have a 6L jobbie my mum bought me from Myer or someplace, and its enough to do dozens of slants and tubes at once. Far more than you'll need i6 months of brewing.

Once you get up to an amount of wort thats too big for your pressure cooker... Well, IMHO you are already talking about a yeast cell count thats plenty big enough to manage in just "very nearly sterile" wort. So you just dont need a big pressure cooker for yeast work.


----------



## DJR (12/7/11)

I have one of these

http://www.victoriasbasement.com.au/Produc...ProductID=27349

It's not bad and has lasted me about 6 years now. I was using it ages ago to prep wort and specimen tubes, but now i just make lamb shanks with it and heat water for brewing 

Watch out with some of the older units from the op shop, have a look to see if it has a safety release system to stop explosions - on a lot of the newer models there is a little rectangle hole in the side of the lid where the rubber seal can extend into if the pressure valve fails or sticks, releasing the pressure rather than blowing the lid off. Some of the older units didn't have safety systems like that and can blow up if the valve sticks.


----------



## JonnyAnchovy (12/7/11)

I splurged about a year ago on a 30 quart All American unit from Amazon - works perfectly and is bulletproof. I use it for producing sterile wort for propagation, for sterilising my plate heat exchanger, and a bunch of other small tasks around the brewery. 

Yet to use it for any actual pressure canning, but looking forward to that too!


----------



## Bizier (12/7/11)

Bribie G said:


> So far I have sterilised [...] beef vindaloo ...... :rolleyes


That takes the Russian roulette element out of drunken bain marie curry consumption. where is your sense of adventure?


----------

